#  Vorstellungen >   Analrandkrebs >

## uschadiddi

Hallo an alle, 
momentan bin ich ziemlich durch den Wind :loser_3_cut: , da ich ab Montag zur Behandlung eines Analkrebses zur Bestrahlung (IMRT) und Chemo (5-Fu und Mitomycin)  ins Krankenhaus einrücken muss.
1. Woche 5 x Bestrahlung, 5 x Chemo.
2-5 Woche /je 5 Tage Bestrahlung.
6. Woche wie erste Woche.
Hat jemand eine derartige Therapie schon einmal mitgemacht und wie ist diese Therapie insgesamt verlaufen.
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir dabei jemand etwas Mut machen könnte. 
Jetzt schon ein großes Dankeschön !!! 
Herzliche Grüße 
Dieter

----------


## lucy230279

hallo dieter, 
herzlich willkommen im forum. ich hab gesehen dass du ja deine frage nochmal im krankheitenforum gestellt. das ist gut so, denn hier würde sie untergehen.

----------

